# I'm Hooked, 1st Turkey



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Well I got my first turkey this morning! The Utah early spring turkey season opened yesterday. We got two inches of snow the night before the opener and the birds were lower than expected so I did not have any luck on the opener. This morning we got set up and we had approx. 40 birds around. I called in a group on 4 gobblers and dropped my first turkey. The Benelli strikes again! The bird is a Rio that weighed 16lbs, with a 10 inch beard and 1 inch spurs. I was thrilled, my buddy got the whole thing on film.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats on the bird! I have never gone turkey hunting, but I would like to someday. It sounds like a lot of fun. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a nice looking bird. congrats


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the nice words! It is like anything else all it takes is one good hunt and your hooked. I can't wait to get my gobbler to the taxidermist.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats man! :beer:

It only takes 1 and you're hooked for life. :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Jeez, all it took for me was that first thundering gobble at sun up lol. :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I shot my first turkey today at a spot my dad scouted for me this last week. He came into my decoy that I had set at 30 yds and didn't take another step. We brought him to our friends butcher shop and he weighed just under 22 lbs. :beer: I'll try to post a link to a picture of him!

http://spaces.msn.com/members/thesw...&_c11_PhotoAlbum_spaPlayState=0&_c=PhotoAlbum


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats, on your first bearded bird!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats Drew :beer:

Looks like a nice bird


----------



## BrentKirkpatrick (Apr 21, 2005)

That is a very nice bird you shot!!! I remember when I shot my first turkey. I was calling in a couple Toms from across this river. They were coming closer and closer when all of a sudden I heard some clucks and putts behind me. I was getting mad because I thought I was the only hunter on that land. Come to find out, it was a Jake that flew over the river to get down and dirty with the hen. There was weeds and brush on both sides of me. I was wearing blaze orange, which I realized later on was the wrong thing to be wearing because turkeys can see color. By the time the Jake was able to see me, he was only about 10 yards out and he took a 12-guage magnum load to the neck and head. It was a very exhilirating hunt, and like everyone else said, it got me hooked. I went on to shoot another 4 turkeys in 4 years after that. So, now, my streak sits at 5 turkeys in 5 years and I'm hoping to extend that streak to 6 next year. I hunt east of El Dorado, Kansas and there are turkeys EVERYWHERE!!!!! It's really exciting to go on the hunt and experience the sights and sounds of being outdoors!!!! I hope you continue to have a lot of success with turkey hunting!!!! If you ever get to Kansas, send me an email and I'll take you on a hunt. That offer does not expire!!!!!! Have a great day and congratulations again!!!!!!!!


----------

